# EO that helps break up scar tissue?



## serfmunke (Oct 9, 2012)

I am just getting into the healing aspect of EOs and am wondering if there is an EO that I can massage on my foot and hopefully break up the scar tissue or fascia that is building up between the ligaments. A friend with the same problem sees a guy who rubs the arch of her foot and told her to soak in Epsom salts and that lavender will help. Anyone here have any thoughts on this? I appreciate any info


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 11, 2012)

Everlasting (Helichrysum) 1 ml Sage 1 ml Rose Hip seed oil 15 ml (1/2 oz.) Hazelnut il 15 ml (1/2 oz.)

use for 3 to 6 months on old scars apply to them twice a day



			
				serfmunke said:
			
		

> A friend with the same problem sees a guy who rubs the arch of her foot and told her to soak in Epsom salts and that lavender will help. Anyone here have any thoughts on this? I appreciate any info



 Although it works best on new scars, it can have positive effects on older ones as well.


----------



## serfmunke (Oct 11, 2012)

Interesting, thank you, we will have to give this a try.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 12, 2012)

A lot of things can help; emu oil, rosehip, wheatgerm, arnica infusion, jojoba, shea, geranium, neroli, palmarosa, bergamot.


----------



## dirrdee (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently had hand surgery and my surgeon said that rubbing th scar repeatedly (several times a day) will help break it up and also desensitize it.  I do it with a mix of butter and oils, which feels great.  I am interested in the previous post.  I may have to buy the EO's and try it.


----------



## serfmunke (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I have some of those oils  Happy I do not have to buy any more, I kinda am out of control with purchasing EOs and reeling myself back in. Great, I hope this helps us out! Thanks


----------

